
Installing K3s on the Turing Pi Raspberry Pi Cluster - geerlingguy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4bfNefjBSw
======
geerlingguy
I also posted a blog post [1] with a full transcript of the episode for those
who don't like sitting through/watching the video (like me!).

[1] [https://www.jeffgeerling.com/blog/2020/pi-cluster-
episode-3-...](https://www.jeffgeerling.com/blog/2020/pi-cluster-
episode-3-installing-k3s-kubernetes-on-turing-pi)

